# Green tea for rabbits?



## Jenson (Apr 21, 2007)

I read somewhere on the internet (but I can't remember where) that small amounts of Green Tea can be beneficial for rabbits. I can't remember what it said the benefits were, but I just wondered if it is true?


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmm, the only time I've heard about using tea with rabbits is that tea (decaffeinated) helps to cut back the ammonia smell in their pee. Adding a tiny bit to their drinking water is supposed to help with the smell.

As far as I know Green tea has lots of caffeine (I guess there may be a decaffeinated type...)so I am not sure as to what the other benefits would be ... 

_________
Nadia


----------



## Jenson (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, I have heard of it used for that, so there are less flies sniffing around.

I found this on this site:
http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/meds.htm


"[font="Arial, Helvetica"]*Tea* - For reducing excess bacteria in bladder and gut. Any kind of tea, herb, Black or Orange Pekoe or green teas are fine. Make tea as you would for yourself to drink iced tea and put in your rabbits drinking water once a week. Also makes a wonderful eye wash and treatment for a wet dewlap. A tea soak is also very helpful for hutch burn (urine scald). The rabbits will also enjoy eating the wet tea leaves."

Surely, as you mention, [/font]caffeine would be a problem though? 
They probably should've mentioned not to put sugar in the tea on that website! :?


----------



## naturestee (Apr 22, 2007)

I know you can use herbal chamomile tea to help with inflammation around the eyes, probably to help clean up urine-damaged skin too. I've heard more about using cranberries for bladder problems (and kidney problems).

Are you looking to treat something specific, or just as a preventative? There's some more resources on herbal treatments here:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11898&amp;forum_id=10

I wouldn't rely on them as the primary treatment, but they can complement traditional medicines.


----------



## Jenson (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, I was just interested in how it can be used to improve health or prevent illness. I'm sure it must be better to be able to use a safe natural product where possible. I'm not sure if I believe all the things herbs are said to help, but it sure is interesting!
Thanks for the link, very informative!


----------



## m.e. (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, the caffeine thing would have me pretty concerned :? You can either buy caffeine-free, or go with herbal infusions (which are naturally caffeine-free)


----------

